# Hummingbirds - see any yet?



## gdog

Hummingbird feeders are up. A few of the migration tracking sites have UT Hummingbird sightings listed already for this spring.

Any Hummers in your neck of the woods yet?


----------



## Dunkem

Not yet.


----------



## ridgetop

My wife saw one in our yard in Grantsville the other day.


----------



## kailey29us

I have had a bunch in my back yard hitting my feeders for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Lavaman

Any cache valley hummingbirds yet?


----------



## PBH

no hummingbirds yet -- but plenty Lesser Goldfinches, House finches, and (of course) everyone's favorite Eurasion collared doves!!



No limit on collared doves!


----------



## gdog

Black Chinned HB just hit the feeder...1st of the year.


----------



## Kingfisher

my best hummingbird feeder at the cabin: 10 feet of 1.5 inch diameter pvc pipe, cap on one end, elbow and threaded plug in the other. about 5 holes on the top side with fingernail polish flowers the grand kids painted. holds a lot of sugar water.


----------



## Bax*

I keep wondering when to put up my feeder. I love watching those things!


----------



## Kingfisher

my kids love to put their finger right at the feeder... the little ones come and land right on the finger to eat... really cool.


----------



## HeberHunter

I've had my feeder up for 2 weeks on my back porch and they have already guzzled 64 oz. of the red stuff. Me, my wife, my daughter, and 2 cats love watching them and hear them buzz in. I live up in Coalville BTW.


----------



## gdog

HeberHunter said:


> they have already guzzled 64 oz. of the red stuff.


FYI...if your making your own nectar...you don't need to add the red food color. Just 4 to 1 water/sugar mix.


----------



## ridgetop

Saw one at the feeder just before dark tonight.


----------



## Packfish

This weekend was the arrival of Hummingbirds- Grosbeaks and Orioles in Paradise. Must be the same Oriole as last year. He screeches at the window until the pointer comes to point him Then pecks the window.


----------



## 2full

I got my hummingbird feeder up at he cabin last weekend. 
Finally got in.........on 4 wheelers.....and using a chain saw. 
Had a couple hitting the feeder within 15 mins. 
The one at the house in town have not even seen one yet ????


----------



## Al Hansen

Yup. 4 in the last 3 minutes. Changed homes but they found us anyway. Love those little birds. Fun to watch.


----------



## Huge29

Just finished construction on my house a few months ago and saw some last Tuesday adn they were on it that day.


----------



## gdog

bump....cleaned the feeders up this afternoon and will probably put one up for any early arrivers. Still +2 weeks from when I saw our first last year.


----------



## 2full

I have not seen any yet, but my neighbor sad he saw a couple the other day. 
Will get my feeder up tomorrow. 
Love having them around.


----------



## Al Hansen

Guess I need to hang ours. Good fun to watch them.


----------



## Dunkem

Hung ours yesterday, the males should be arriving anytime.


----------



## LostLouisianian

We had humminbird Jambalaya for Easter Supper last night...man it takes a lot of them little suckers to make a Jambalaya.


----------



## AF CYN

I am so glad you resurrected this thread. We bought our first hummingbird feeder this weekend and I was just wondering when to hang it. I guess we'll hang it now!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

We hung ours on Saturday and had one male this evening. Last year we had a huge spectacle of courting flights going on with the males shooting up in the air and diving back down. We had three separate nest in our back yard. Good stuff. The Mrs. and I can sit out there and watch them for hours. Hope we get the same show this year


----------



## sawsman

Mines up with some sweet nectar.

Any day now...

.


----------



## 2full

Put mine up a week ago......
Haven't seen a single one yet. :sad:


----------



## gdog

First sighting for the summer this morning *(())*

It was raining/snowing and 38 outside.


----------



## sawsman

Feeder is nearly frozen and covered in snow today. No sign of the little hummers..

:-?


.


----------



## gdog

sawsman said:


> Feeder is nearly frozen and covered in snow today. No sign of the little hummers..
> 
> :-?
> 
> .


Same weather...but they been hitting it on/off all day. I'm sure their pissed and thinking they should have stayed in Vegas....


----------



## 2full

Went turkey hunting today. 
Did not see a track, a feather or a turkey. :sad:

But, we did get the humming bird feeders set up a a friends cabin. 
Had a customer within a hour. 
Within 2 hours had 4 buzzing around. 

I guess 1 out of 2 isn't too bad.


----------



## Huge29

HEard them at home and on the farm, got the feeders set up last night and trying to watch teh cameras to see if they came in...cant get signed in. Seems a bit earlier than years prior.


----------



## DallanC

For as heavy of a snow year we just had, spring things do seem to be coming 3-4 weeks early.

Back to the OP, ever had hummingbirds so tame they would land on your finger? Kindof neat.


-DallanC


----------



## gdog

DallanC said:


> Back to the OP, ever had hummingbirds so tame they would land on your finger? Kindof neat.
> 
> -DallanC


Dallan...I haven't personally, but was fishing the Green and staying up at Red Cliffs lodge in Dutch John. They have a handful of feeders up and there are TONS of hummingbirds buzzing around. There was a young woman who got close to one of the feeders and held her hand out seeing if one would land. Sure enough..not a minute or two later, she had one perched on her finger. Took some pics and emailed them to her. My wife bought a little hand held feeder last summer to try and get one to eat out of hand, but we don't get that many at house to have constant traffic at the feeder. I tried one weekend to sit out there, but got tired of holding my hand out and ran out of beer;-)


----------



## hondodawg

Saw my first one in my backyard last weekend. If I could load up videos you see a few seconds in slo-mo feeding on the flowers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

gdog said:


> Dallan...I haven't personally, but was fishing the Green and staying up at Red Cliffs lodge in Dutch John. They have a handful of feeders up and there are TONS of hummingbirds buzzing around. There was a young woman who got close to one of the feeders and held her hand out seeing if one would land. Sure enough..not a minute or two later, she had one perched on her finger. Took some pics and emailed them to her.


Yea thats how I did it too. Just hold still near a feeder they frequent and hope for a bold one to come in. Tiny little feet gripping your finger is an interesting feeling.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full

Hey, I finally had a visitor at my feeder at the house today !!!
Hopefully he brings some friends.


----------



## JerryH

Heard one today. So we put out the feeder.


----------



## AF CYN

Had our first hummer on the feeder today (at least the first visual confirmation). The kids were pumped.


----------



## Al Hansen

Saw two on the back deck feeders yesterday in Layton. They're back !!!!:grin:


----------



## Dunkem

Also had our first visitor yesterday.


----------



## pollo70

I hung up my feeders last week, haven't seen any visitors yet and the feeders are still full :-(.


----------



## Packout

Quick question-- All our past feeders had perches on them. We got some new feeders without perches. So-- do like perches or no perches on your feeders?

We've had a few show up.


----------



## Packfish

amazing how it all happens at once. Saturday- Hummingbirds, Black and Evening Grosbeaks and Orioles all showed up with in hours of each other.


----------



## 2full

Perches seem to work better for us. 
Especially at the cabin.


----------



## pollo70

Had my first 2 visitors yesterday  my 12 yr old son got the first glimpse he thought it was way cool to see them back 8)


----------



## sawsman

Finally. I was starting to think they were going to stay in Vegas this year..



.


----------



## DallanC

Saw my first here yesterday.


-DallanC


----------



## JerryH

I wonder if the same birds or their off spring come back every year. We moved the hummer feeders across the back yard this year. The hummers showed and are buzzing the arbor where we had the feeders hanging in previous years. They've found the feeders. But they act like they new where the feeders should be?


----------



## 2full

I got back up to our cabin and had 5 or 6 buzzing around my feeders. 
As I was filling the bigger one I had the perch sitting on the deck. 
I turned around to get the perch to reattach with the tank, and a gorgeous 
green with a red neck was sitting on it trying to get a drink. The perch was maybe
two feet from me. 
I wish I could have gotten a picture. He looked at me for about 10 seconds and then flew off. 
I think he was telling me to hurry up. ;-)

Also had elk and a couple of good bucks on the trail cams. 
Was a good nite.


----------



## gdog

Word on the street...Hummers being seen in UT already.


----------



## DallanC

Dude, stay off 2nd south! 


-DallanC


----------



## gdog

DallanC said:


> Dude, stay off 2nd south!
> 
> -DallanC


-_O--_O--_O--_O-

.....I heard it from Goob! :shock:


----------



## 2full

Got back into the cabin yesterday. 
Took a bunch of work and a chain saw, but we made it........
No hummingbirds yet, but elk track everywhere. 

Will put the humingbird feeders out next trip. 

Put the salt licks and trail cams out. 
Was a fun day. Wind blew like crazy. Was the first one into Miners peak as usual. 
Was a great day.:mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen

Saw some in New Mexico last week. Headed this way .


----------



## JerryH

Heard one buzz through the backyard today.


----------



## StillAboveGround

For those interested, you can post your first hummingbird sightings (and other things) here and also see where others are seeing them...
https://www.learner.org/jnorth/sightings/


----------



## Al Hansen

Saw one yesterday afternoon at the feeder in my backyard and again this morning at the feeder. They're back !!!


----------



## gdog

Had one buzz through the back yard last weekend, but still haven't see any at the feeder. This is later then the last few years...


----------



## 2full

Had one at the feeder in town this am. 
Going up to the cabin in a few min. 
Hopefully they have made it back. Put the feeders up last weekend. 
Last year we saw them on the mountain before we saw them in town.


----------



## bowgy

I was at the cabin in the Duck Creek area this past weekend, they were buzzing around the cabin collecting spider webs for their nests.


----------



## pollo70

Had a visitor Saturday 4/5/18 8)


----------



## 2full

Had a couple of hummingbirds hitting the feeders yesterday at the cabin. 
Both of them males. 

What was weird, is since I was there Sunday a whole bunch of bees have moved in. 
The they are all black and a bit larger than regular honey bees. But looked just like them. 
They were going in and out of every Crack and crevice they could find in the eves. 
They weren't aggrssive, but I don't want them around. I am very allergic to bee stings. :shock:
I sprayed the cracks I could reach. I hope they don't stick around.


----------



## Dunkem

!st one yesterday.


----------



## gdog

We got our first Wed.. A male black-chinned.


----------



## ridgetop

They just started hitting our feeders a couple days ago.


----------



## Fowlmouth

They have been hitting the feeder for about a week here in Tooele.


----------



## gdog

Feeders are put out. Reports of sightings in SLC starting to be posted already.


----------



## 2full

Had our first visit on Thursday. So I put the feeder up. 
Haven't seen him since. Hopefully he'll come back around.


----------



## ridgetop

We've had a feeder out for about a week now and just had the first sighting this morning.


----------



## gdog

We had our first one show up on Friday.


----------



## AF CYN

Heard one fly over me yesterday in UT County (4/27/19). I put out the feeder today.


----------



## Huge29

Im in PRICE and heard a flyover yesterday, feeders are out.


----------



## bowgy

My wife told me Friday that they let her know it was time to put the feeders out.

They are all over the windows grabbing spiderwebs to make their nests.


----------



## Steve G

They love to nest in the rose bushes here. The chick just left the nest this past Saturday.


----------



## ridgetop

Steve G said:


> They love to nest in the rose bushes here. The chick just left the nest this past Saturday.


Where's that at?


----------



## Steve G

ridgetop said:


> Where's that at?


Outside my kitchen window in Anaheim, CA. I suppose its not quite Utah, but were breeding them and sending them on up.


----------



## Packfish

not seen any in Paradise yet- the feeders are going out. Orange slices are out for the orioles - waiting on grosbeaks and the lazuli buntings showed up Saturday.


----------



## saltydog

We saw quite a few out around Vernon Reservoir last weekend.


----------



## JerryH

I saw my first one this afternoon hitting the feeder in Bountiful.


----------



## ridgetop

We have had a pair of Bullock Orioles hitting our hummer feeder heavy for the last few weeks. I'm pretty sure it's the same pair that's been around for the past 4 years.


----------



## 2full

The pair of Orioles that were in the back yard are back this year. They have their nest built. 
Have had a couple of hummingbirds hitting the feeders pretty good.


----------



## bowgy

Beware the Hummingbear


----------



## Packfish

Starting last Monday the orioles arrived. 6 different birds this year. Going thru 2 oranges and 10 tablespoons of grape jelly a day.


----------



## Steve G

Interesting observation that perhaps some of you humming bird enthusiasts can elaborate on. On 4/27 the hummingbirds in the nest outside my window left the nest (post 74). Today I noticed that a humming bird is nesting in the same nest and has at least one egg in it. I was surprised by this. Do humming birds typically double clutch or is it likely that a new bird has occupied a vacant nest?


----------



## gdog

Bump. Heard one in the backyard today. Feeders up now.

2020 Spring Migration Map


----------



## Al Hansen

Haven't seen any in Davis County yet .


----------



## JerryH

We had one on the feeder yesterday.


----------



## AF CYN

Saw one yesterday in our crabapple tree in UT Co. I couldn't identify the species, but it was a big one. Put up the feeder.


----------



## gdog

Been hearing them buzz around the yard for the last week. Finally saw one at the feeder this morning. A male black chin.


----------



## Vanilla

Any advice for a novice who wants to put a feeder out in the backyard for the first time? 

I'd like to get some hanging around to watch.


----------



## gdog

Vanilla said:


> Any advice for a novice who wants to put a feeder out in the backyard for the first time?
> 
> I'd like to get some hanging around to watch.


4 to 1 water to sugar mix. No need for red food coloring or pre-mix food. Change the mix up every week or 2 if they are not emptying the feeders.


----------



## DallanC

Just mix sugar into hot water to dissolve it... refill often. The birds will find it quickly.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full

I haven't seen any humming birds yet this year. Only had a couple last year. Had a few at the cabin last year. 
Did have the orioles back this morning. Buzzing around the nest from last year. Never could get them to hit the feeder last year.


----------



## Badin

Had one hit the feeder 4-28 at Panguitch Lake.


----------



## Al Hansen

Not yet. Feeders up. I did see a couple of Morning Doves this morning.


----------



## Al Hansen

Wow. My wife just came in after I had posted the last post all excited that she just saw a Humming Bird at the feeders. Woot woot. They are here. Let the fun begin !!!


----------



## JerryH

Lately we have been loaded up with Goldfinches and the usual backyard mix of birds. Today a small flock of Evening Grosbeaks showed up on the sunflower feeders. This is a first for us that I know of. They are absolutely gorgeous birds and they seem to shy either. Hopefully they hang around for a while.


----------



## ridgetop

My wife put the feeder out this morning and had one hit it in less than an hour later. I'm pretty sure I saw one buzz by our window a couple days ago.


----------



## DallanC

Had a bunch of them zipping around this afternoon as I was pruning our apple trees. First I've seen this year. Fun birds for sure. 





-DallanC


----------



## Huge29

I had a Vegas friend she saw hers on Sunday so got mine on Tuesday and saw my first one last night and just one more today in Central Utah.


----------



## wyogoob

Seen my first hummer at the Polar King Restaurant in Coalville UT this evening.


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> Seen my first hummer at the Polar King Restaurant in Coalville UT this evening.


...you must be "dating" 8)


----------



## JerryH

Is she Vegan?


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Seen my first hummer at the Polar King Restaurant in Coalville UT this evening.


Top of da page baby.

.


----------



## 2full

I put my feeder up the other day and still haven't seen or heard a hummingbird. 

But, we were sitting on the front porch a dusk last night and had 5 or 6 humming moths buzzing the flowers in the planters next to us. They were not bashful at all. 
They are about the same size as a hummingbird and have the same shape and wing speed. 
They are not nearly as pretty though. Habit a couple of them last year around. More of em this year.


----------



## DallanC

2full said:


> But, we were sitting on the front porch a dusk last night and had 5 or 6 humming moths buzzing the flowers in the planters next to us. They were not bashful at all.
> They are about the same size as a hummingbird and have the same shape and wing speed.
> They are not nearly as pretty though. Habit a couple of them last year around. More of em this year.


Wow... I had to google that. I always thought those were Sphinx Moths. They look awfully similar:

https://www.insectidentification.org/insect-description.asp?identification=White-lined-Sphinx-Moth



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/443041682063684719/

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

Ok now I'm really confused... this picture shows them being the same thing?



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/87609155226756776/

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder

I'm pretty sure that 2full is talking about sphinx moths. They are pretty cool in their own right. 

(Way) back when I was dating my wife, we were leaving an event in or near the Luxor hotel in Las Vegas. It must have been some sort of migration because there were thousands of them flying around, crashing into the windows and falling, dazed, to the ground. They would then shake it off and fly away. 

As Goob would say, second darndest thing I ever saw.


----------



## gdog

We had one buzzing around our flowers...

https://vimeo.com/415630951/77ff35c670


----------



## DallanC

Crazy... I've never seen one in the day time. We used to see them on the cottonwood trees next to our house in the night time, or they would be landing on things in the early evening hours.

Kindof startling how big they are if a person hasn't seen one before. Probably gives people with Moth phobia's nightmares :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder

DallanC said:


> Kindof startling how big they are if a person hasn't seen one before. Probably gives people with Moth phobia's nightmares :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


The worst thing is when you splat one on your windshield while driving. It looks like someone hit your windshield with an ice cream cone.


----------



## DallanC

Catherder said:


> The worst thing is when you splat one on your windshield while driving. It looks like someone hit your windshield with an ice cream cone.


Ever drive at night in an area with lightning bugs? Green glowing guts all over the windshield... lol

-DallanC


----------



## 2full

The ones I saw didn't look quite the same as the Sphinx moth shown in the link.
I'll have to video them and take a closer look tomorrow night when I'm home.
Reading thru the info it sounds like they about have to be the Sphinx one though.


----------



## Catherder

DallanC said:


> Ever drive at night in an area with lightning bugs? Green glowing guts all over the windshield... lol
> 
> -DallanC


We have. It was the first time everyone in our family had ever seen fireflies. We thought it was the coolest and were mesmerized. The whole family broke out singing the "Fireflies song" by Owl City. Good memories.


----------



## Catherder

2full said:


> The ones I saw didn't look quite the same as the Sphinx moth shown in the link.


There are multiple species in the family with varying sizes and habits.


----------



## 2full

Finally had a couple of hummingbirds on the feeder this am. 
A male and a female. Hopefully the nest is close by.


----------



## Dunkem

Yesterday, finally.


----------



## 2full

Made it up to the cabin today on the 4 wheelers
Was quite a ride getting in, but made it. 

The humming birds are already there. Had a couple buzzing us on the deck. Put the feeders out for them. Was good to see them. Hope they stick around. 

Put up the trail cams and put out a couple of salt licks as well. 
Some elk track around. Saw a few deer. 
Was a very nice day !!

Ran into the County road supervisor at the Y. He said they are going to start cutting the road across the top on Monday. 
Will be into the cabin in trucks next weekend. 
Yippee and Skippie.


----------



## PBH

We usually get a couple western tanagers this time of year in our yard. But this year we got a new visitor. I know this picture is terrible -- we just haven't been able to get a good picture of him. But it looks to me like a Bullock's oriole (New World). the orange on this bird is absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Vanilla

I thought you were going to mention the plane flying overhead!


----------



## PBH

we are pretty close to the airport, so we do get a good amount of air traffic over the house. On Saturday they were using the East / West runway, so a few came directly over the house pretty low.


----------



## Packfish

Humming birds arrived at the end of April here in Paradise. Then a major flock of Evening Grosbeaks along with black headed Grosbeaks. The Orioles arrived right afterwards and have gone thru a 1/2 bag of oranges already. Probably the best bird year in the 15 years I have been here so far.


----------



## DallanC

Hung a feeder last night, had a nice purple male hitting it this morning. Fun birds to watch.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH

Packfish said:


> The Orioles arrived right afterwards and have gone thru a 1/2 bag of oranges already.


Is that the trick?

half an orange and set it out for them to find?
what about the yellowjackets?


----------



## JerryH

Packfish said:


> Humming birds arrived at the end of April here in Paradise. Then a major flock of Evening Grosbeaks along with black headed Grosbeaks. The Orioles arrived right afterwards and have gone thru a 1/2 bag of oranges already. Probably the best bird year in the 15 years I have been here so far.


We haven't had Evening Grosbeaks before this year. We have a flock of about 6 that hung around for the past 2 weeks. The males are gorgeous and might just end being my favorite backyard bird. And today a white crowned Sparrow showed up. I haven't noticed one of those before.

Hummers are hitting the feeders daily now.


----------



## middlefork

I need to do something different. All I have are Magpies, Starlings and European doves.

We did have a sighting of a squirrel running along the power lines in the back yard. I may have inadvertently brought him home last summer from a trip to the mountains. I going to blame the neighbors. :smile:


----------



## Packfish

I have a nail pounded in some would then slap the 1/2 orange on it. They also love grape jelly. I don't have a lot of problem with the oranges but do have to kill some big ants.


----------



## Critter




----------



## 2full

That is a bushy tail 15 hand hummingbird ??


----------



## Vanilla

Feeder has been up for over a week now. Haven’t seen any humming birds on it, but I’m also not watching it all day.


----------



## Kwalk3

Vanilla said:


> Feeder has been up for over a week now. Haven't seen any humming birds on it, but I'm also not watching it all day.


Why even put it up if you're not gonna fully commit? [SARCASM]


----------



## Vanilla

We’ve got our first hummingbirds hitting the feeder! (At least that we’ve seen.)

This one that keeps coming by tonight appears to be mostly black. No idea on species.


----------



## Vanilla

Terrible picture as it’s zoomed all the way in on my phone. But he/she just came back.


----------



## gdog

Black-chinned male.


----------



## pollo70

Put out my feeder out the other day haven't seen any in the evenings yet maybe the are feeding in the mornings however in the past I would see them in the evenings feeding. "Social Distancing" or what!


----------



## PBH

Red hot pokers are blooming. It won't be long before the trumpet vine blooms too. We should have birds all over soon.


but we're moving out Saturday. So we'll miss out on the birds. And the cherries. Peaches. garden. all of it.

On the plus side, I've got a lot of sagebrush. The skunks are moving. I get crows. Even some turkey vultures if I bait the hummingbird feeder with dead rabbit. It's going to be fun learning new!!


----------



## Dunkem

I've got a nest right above my front door, they have gone back inside the eves. Everytime I go out the front door I get attacked by one. I'll leave it be till they are done.:mrgreen:


----------



## Vanilla

So my wife mocked me when I bought a hummingbird feeder. But now she gets so excited to see them, so who is laughing now?!?!?

Really, I’m glad I clicked on this thread and was convinced to buy a feeder. It has been really fun to watch them. I’m laying in my hammock looking at two on the feeder as I type this. They are cool little birds. 

I don’t have a pic, but these are much lighter in color and seem noticeably smaller than the black-chinned male we’ve had all year. They seem less aggressive and skittish as well.


----------



## middlefork

Be careful it is a slippery slope. Humming bird feeder then regular bird feeders and then the chipmunks and squirrels start. Pretty soon you have those sneaky snakes coming in looking for a handout.


----------



## Vanilla

We live close to the river, so we get plenty of snakes already! But a squirrel ninja warrior course may be in order soon....  

Looks like these other birds I’m seeing recently may just be female black chins. Have three birds buzzing around the back yard tonight.


----------



## gdog

Vanilla said:


> I don't have a pic, but these are much lighter in color and seem noticeably smaller than the black-chinned male we've had all year. They seem less aggressive and skittish as well.


Look up pics of the Broad-tailed hummingbird. Those and the Black-chinned are the most common. The other one you may see is the Rufous. The male Rufous are cool looking with orange/red/gold throats.


----------



## 2full

I love to be on the deck of the cabin with the morning coffee (or the evening beverage). I have 4 feeders right off the deck they hit very well. 
I filled all 4 of them,and the one in back of the cabin Weds.
When I got back to the cabin yesterday, 4 of the 5 were empty and the other 1 was maybe 1/2 full. They have been very thirsty lately...…...


----------



## StillAboveGround

yep, little rufous has shown up and is raising hell... fun to watch.


----------



## JerryH

I've had the problem of yellowjackets chasing the hummingbirds off the feeders. I found this gadget at the local Ace Hardware. This is the second morning and it seems to be working.


----------



## maverick9465

The only ones I've seen were in the Mt. Naomi wilderness area!


----------



## Vanilla

I know we’re a couple months away, but I’m kind of excited for these little bounded to come back. I’m going to put a second feeder out in the backyard this year.


----------



## 2full

This one attacked me on the deck last year while I was staining.


----------



## 2full

Here's the picture.

In his defense....... I did have a red shirt on.


----------



## gander311

I'm excited for their return as well. We hung up two feeders in the yard last year for the first time, and they entertained us all summer. Occasionally we'd get as many as 8 or 10 at once.


----------



## gdog

Shouldn't be too long. Probably start seeing them in the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## wyogoob

From last year:


----------



## wyogoob

We have 4 kinds of hummingbirds here in Western Wyoming/Eastern Utah; Broad-tailed, Black-chinned, Rufous and Calliope. Normally I get all 4 varieties. A few years I won't see a Calliope. For years the store at the Lucerne Marina on Flaming Gorge Reservoir had a bunch of hummingbird feeders out on the deck. Often all 4 species of Hummingbirds could be seen there at the same time. With the black bear problems the Feds frown upon bird feeders and the marina may have few, if any, feeders out.

During the latter one-half of the hummer season I've reduced the number of hummingbird feeders and the number of times filling each feeder by replacing them with perennial flowers; Bee Balm, Cardinal Flower and especially Orange Trumpet (Zauschneria garrettii). The hardy and deer-resistant Orange Trumpet is the best and is in full bloom till way after fall migration. 

Zauschneria, say "sauce-ner-ria"


----------



## 2full

I was up at the cabin today doing a little odds and ends work. Wasn't going to put the hummingbird feeders out yet.......
But as I got some stuff out of the con-ex one buzzed me hard!! So I went ahead and set up 3 of them. 
It good to see some already.


----------



## Vanilla

Haven’t seen anything in the backyard yet.


----------



## gdog

Looks like they are getting spotted locally: 2021 Hummingbird Migration Map

Putting my feeders up this afternoon.


----------



## NHS

I had one in my backyard yesterday May 4 in Lehi! Feeder is filled and up!


----------



## 2full

I had 2 up to the cabin this afternoon. 
They both buzzed me. Then took off. 
I put my feeders up last Friday. Could hear them that day, but didn't see them.


----------



## Vanilla

I have been swamped the last couple weeks and have not spent hardly any time in the back yard. I've had my feeders up for a couple weeks but haven't seen anything yet, but easily could have missed them.


----------



## backcountry

At my FILs in town and saw several fighting over feeders at the Panguitch gas station. There were two nests on the beams.

Will look at the guard station at Duck Creek next time as they normally put on a jousting show there.


----------



## ridgetop

It seems like everything is running about 10-14 days later this year here in grantsville.


----------



## Al Hansen

Saw one and my wife has seen two on our back deck. Let the fun begin.


----------



## gander311

I put up my feeders about a week ago. Finally saw my first hummingbird today. Hopefully many more soon to follow.


----------



## Vanilla

My daughter says she saw one on one of the two feeders I put out. I haven’t seen one yet. Still haven’t spent a lot of time back there though.


----------



## ridgetop

My wife saw one hit our feeder on Monday May 10th. Then the orioles showed up on Tuesday.


----------



## Al Hansen

Saw another this morning. Didn't stick around long.


----------



## Vanilla

Saw my first one today! I was planting some flowers around the feeder and one kept buzzing me not very happy I was close to his feeding spot.


----------



## Vanilla

The birds have officially arrived in my hood. Set up a hammock this afternoon and have been enjoying 3 coming around the feeders.


----------



## Al Hansen

They are here. Gotta go buy sugar. LOL.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Yes. I have a return customer with a nest in my carport. last year was able to watch the progress started seeing the little beaks then their heads and soon after they would be on the nest watching and last of all it was take off time.
Pretty cool


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Got some new babies in our nest


----------



## bowgy

We have a few nesting orioles and they wipe out the humming bird feeders pretty fast. Beautiful birds but it keeps my wife busy cooking sugar water and the humming birds just have to hover until they leave.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Little ones are starting to get more active.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

And just like that. Empty nesters again.


----------



## 3arabians

My daughter got a close up experience on the north slope yesterday.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full

I spent the night at the cabin last night. ( My first one in a month since my LAST surgery, getting tired of doctors). 
There was a whole bunch of hummingbirds buzzing around. Was really cool to watch them all day today. 
There was a new one.....he was almost all orange. I've never seen that before. Was very pretty colors on him. He was the bully and ruling the roost on the feeders in front of the cabin. 
I wish I could have taken a picture, but he would not sit still long enough.


----------



## JerryH

Maybe a Rufous?


----------



## wyogoob

JerryH said:


> Maybe a Rufous?
> View attachment 148592


Yes, adult male Rufous


----------



## gdog

Another Rufous who thinks he owns the feeder.


----------



## Badin

gdog said:


> Another Rufous who thinks he owns the feeder.


Great photo. Even looks like the a**hole they are. Not a friendly look.


----------



## JerryH

Great pic!


----------



## gander311

I also saw one of these orange ones at my feeders for the first time the other day.
Thansk to the replies above ID’ing it.


----------



## 2full

I have a whole bunch of hummingbirds at the cabin now. 
They are going thru all 5 feeders in 2-3 days. Two of the feeders are double sized. 
It's entertaining to watch them play king of the hill trying to lay claim to a feeder. 

But, I haven't seen the orange Rufus the last 2 times I've been there. 
Hope he comes back around.


----------



## wyogoob

Nice photo gdog!

Have my first of year Calliope this morning.


----------



## Al Hansen

We are now getting pounded by them 3-4 at a time. We have two feeders up and they are fighting like crazy.


----------



## wyogoob

Had 11 or 12 hummers for awhile; Broad-tailed, Black-chinned and Rufuos. Now there's 3; 2 Broad-tailed and a male Rufuos. Got me where they went.


----------



## wyogoob

Easiest way to tell difference between a Broad-tailed and a Black-chinned; Black-chinned hummingbird beak is proportionately longer and slightly curved.


----------



## Catherder

Kind of unrelated, (winding up my workday) but I saw a Western tanager at the house a few weeks ago. First time ever at the house and we have been there 18 years.


----------



## PBH

those tanagers are neat. Next year, put out some orange stuff -- or even real oranges.



Question for the hummingbird experts -- background info first:
We built our house in the middle of 10 acres of sage brush. So, when i put two feeders out on the back porch in July, I was surprised to have hummingbirds show up within 24 hours and start using them. We'd have about 6 at a time buzzing around. Then we had the rains. Along with the rains came the flies. My hummingbird feeders are now covered with flies, and our back porch is a mess with them. So, the feeders went into the garbage. The birds are mad at me.

Did I just have cheap feeders leaking too much sugar-water and attracting flies?
Should I purchase different feeders that won't attract the flies? Any suggestions?


----------



## JerryH

Lately our hummingbird feeders are attracting yellow jackets.


----------



## 2full

I've never had any problems with flies on my feeders. I had to put ant blocks on mine at the cabin, they love the feeders. The hornets and the wasps like the water in the ant traps is that issue. 
I try to stick with a good glass feeder. They seem to work better drawing them in. They always empty those first, and then hit the plastic ones. (Don't know why). And they are easier to clean and keep the syrup fresher. I have a couple of bigger plastic feeders and they definitely get cloudy and slimy faster. 
The birds seem to be leaving already this year. I was filling all 5 up every other day for a while. This week only a couple are empty that fast.


----------



## JerryH

Has anybody hit one with the BB gun yet?











Just kidding!


----------



## DallanC

35 years ago... once. I think it was the most unlucky humming bird on the planet... I really didn't hit it, it just ran into the bb.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full

I keep having them fly into the big picture windows above the deck at our at the cabin. 3 already this summer. Have quit washing the windows so much so maybe the will see them..... hasn't worked.


----------



## Vanilla

Have a bird hitting my zinnias pretty good. My feeders are cleared out pretty quickly still, but I haven’t been around to watch them much.


----------



## Critter

I just sat outside and watched a few work over my hollyhocks in the flower garden

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax*




----------



## bowgy

Didn't research this but FWIW

PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:
on Behalf of Hummingbirds:
This hummingbird is unable to retract her tongue due to fungal spores that have germinated on her tongue or in her gullet caused by folks mixing honey or anything other than plain white sugar with water. She will die because she can no longer feed.
If you have feeders, PLEASE USE ONLY PLAIN WHITE SUGAR in your mixture of 1 part sugar to 4 parts water. No organic or raw or brown sugar, no powdered sugar, no honey, no artificial sugar. Use plain white sugar/water mixture which is most similar to actual flower nectar. And no toxic red color liquids such as koolaid etc.. !
Change the sugar water mixture every couple of days, especially during high temperatures, as it will start to ferment if it sits out for days on end.
If you can't or won't do this, please do not put out a feeder at all.


----------



## JerryH

First sighting in our yard this afternoon. Feeders are going up!


----------



## gdog

2022 Hummingbird Migration Map


----------



## Al Hansen

Thanks for the reminder. Time to get the feeders out.


----------



## JerryH

Hummingbirds on the feeders yesterday!


----------



## 2full

I put my feeder up on Monday morning. Had 3 birds on it within an hour. They hung around for the afternoon and I haven't seen them since. 
Must have just been passing thru.


----------



## ridgetop

It seems like the birds are migrating a little early this year. We saw our first hummer on Thursday and the first oriole yesterday. Which is about a week earlier than the last few years.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

My wife and I saw our first of the year yesterday, May 1st. Feeders are out today!


----------



## twinkielk15

We've got them all over my dad's place in Spanish Fork. Been there about a week now. They are sure fun to watch!


----------



## AF CYN

I thought they were a little early this year, too. I heard one last week and saw one yesterday. I meant to put out the feeder today, but forgot.


----------



## JerryH

I'm surprised that I have hummingbirds in the yard with this cool wet weather.


----------



## pollo70

I just put out the feeder on Mothers Day so hoping to see some visitors soon


----------



## Vanilla

Put out feeders last week and had birds in less than a day. I still get amazed every time one flies in and I just love watching them.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

I have a repeat nester that has returned for the 3rd year.


----------



## 2full

I just got back from the cabin. Had 7 or 8 buzzing around. I got dived bombed a couple of times.
l have two feeders off the front deck, and one out the back door. Will have 5 feeders up at prime time and will fill them every 2-3 days. Love having them around.


----------



## wyogoob

Hip, hip hooray. A hummingbird buzzed me in the yard yesterday, May 13th. 

Uh...my yard, Evingston Wyoming...there's still snow in one of my flower beds. Geeze

Putting the feeders up this morning!


----------



## pollo70

Feeder is getting visited looks like they brought some family or friends along seen some different colored ones this year, glad to see that they know where to get a sip of nectar!


----------



## KineKilla

We've had the same two every day for the last couple weeks. None of the really colorful ones this year.

One with a white ring around its neck, the other plain greenish.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTYS6X6




----------



## DIRTYS6X6

This is the 3rd year she has been back


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

The little ones are starting to come out.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Not hummingbirds, but these little house finches (I think?) sure like our feeder now that Mrs. CCG is spoiling them. We noticed earlier that they were going through the birdseed at a very quick rate and the majority of it was ending up on the ground underneath the feeder. We then realized that they were picking out the black sunflower seeds and discarding everything else. Dorks. Mrs. CCG then went out and bought a huge bag of all black sunflower seeds to fill the feeder with. When I asked her how much the bag cost she kinda trailed off and pivoted off the subject. I think that means I wouldn't like the answer . At least now they aren't being wasteful anymore.


----------



## JerryH

Its getting to the point that we should wear hardhats around our place. I about took a hit to the head on our patio today. I call it dogfighting season. The hummers battling all day long. Sure fun to watch.


----------



## JerryH

The weirdest thing happened the other day while sitting on the patio. This white flash buzzed by and landed on one of the feeders. It was a white hummingbird. Well not pure white butt pretty close. I tired to get a better look and a pic but another hummer chased it off the feeder. I only got that few seconds encounter. Hopefully it comes back.


----------

